# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Similar to Hydra but more managable. - Aldrovanda vesiculosa

## keehoe

I was wandering if this plant is good for culturing Daphnia/ Green water.

Since they will try its very best to keep the daphnia population at bay by eating them.

How they looks like with a stomach full.


How they looks like in your tank. (Fry tank?)

----------


## stormhawk

This is commonly called the Water Wheel. Well if the idea is to culture daphnia, the presence of this carnivorous plant wouldn't be a good idea at all.

----------


## keehoe

The idea is
1) Remove daphnia if over populated (one of the reason why daphnia culture crash sometimes)

2) Remove daphnia and other little creature so that nothing will eat the green water algae.

Is it harmful to human?

----------


## stormhawk

Its harmless against humans. I've not seen this plant locally though.

----------


## nonamethefish

I think Utricularia would fit this task just as well and would be easier to find. Utricularia gibba seems to pop up in tanks that I feed a lot of BBS to. I found yesterday their is a very small chance of them killing fry even though the traps are way to small. Dropped a piece into the bellyslider cup of Aust. nigripinnis and came back a few hours later to see one fry dead with its tail caught in the bladder.

----------


## keehoe

Joseph, found some photo of Utricularia and the plant don't looks like carnivorous as it is so beautiful. Thats is before i look at the describtion on how this plants feed. Amazing plants.

Any possibility of finding them in Singapore?

----------


## nonamethefish

If someones  :Wink:  tanks are still infested with it as per the article section then yes.

----------


## stormhawk

Kee Hoe, there's Utricularia present locally. Its a weed. Occasionally gets stuck with some Java Moss that the local shops sell. I once saw a big tangle in a beautiful tank with mosses. Don't keep any at home though.

----------


## RonWill

> Any possibility of finding them in Singapore?


*Don't trouble trouble until trouble starts troubling you.*

In other words, don't even introduce _Utricularia_ into your house. All it takes is a small broken segment of it and when it gets out of control, instead of controlling daphnia, you'll be losing fry instead. Not worth it. Bad plant  :Exclamation:   :Confused:  

If you have too much daphnia to deal with, bag it and pass it on to someone else. Can't be any simpler than that!  :Wink:

----------

